# Just a little art



## shadowchaser (May 15, 2010)

delete


----------



## shadowchaser (May 15, 2010)

delete


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 15, 2010)

Wow, you certainly have talent.  Any chance you could do a sketch of my char?  If you only do commisions for ppl then thats cool, I'll just wait until i have money.  XD  It's just i needz me more pics of mah char plz...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 15, 2010)

yiffyiffyiff


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2010)

Very nice. Very nice indeed.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 15, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Wow, you certainly have talent.  Any chance you could do a sketch of my char?  If you only do commisions for ppl then thats cool, I'll just wait until i have money.  XD  It's just i needz me more pics of mah char plz...


I do mostly commissions but I'm not pricey.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 15, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=16

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=15

This is does not belong to the den, which is a furry fandom discussion.
It belongs to the art shack, in the two links above - one is commision promoting and the other is trades and requests.



HAXX said:


> yiffyiffyiff



The Palete Town is an art discussion and not a random place to show your art. Though, it might be an okay place for it.

By the way, I praise OP's art because it's so good.
I would request from you, but I fear that I stopped requesting for the time being.
If it's available, tell - if not, then you still got it. Keep training, both your artwork and grammar.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 15, 2010)

well I ain't switching stuff around right now and as for my grammar it is as good as it is going to get.  I'm dyslexic and lucky to get my own name out in a manner that the computer can recognize but thanks for the concern.  I always appreciate the kind words about my work.  The only reason I'm not moving it around now is it's 8 in the morning and I've been up since 6am yesterday.  I have insomnia from time to time and about now my body is starting to give up the fight.  If you were asking about available prints yes but that is not something I'm getting into now for the reasons I already stated.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 15, 2010)

shadowchaser said:


> well I ain't switching stuff around right now and as for my grammar it is as good as it is going to get.  I'm dyslexic and lucky to get my own name out in a manner that the computer can recognize but thanks for the concern.  I always appreciate the kind words about my work.  The only reason I'm not moving it around now is it's 8 in the morning and I've been up since 6am yesterday.  I have insomnia from time to time and about now my body is starting to give up the fight.  If you were asking about available prints yes but that is not something I'm getting into now for the reasons I already stated.



Yeah yeah yeah but please refrain from putting things that are not in their sections.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 15, 2010)

also I put this in here at the request of other members who wanted to see my work as I did not promote the work for sale, trade, or commission I did not break any rules I'm aware of.  As this area is an open discussion area by the textbook definition of that phrase it is open for any discussion that the general community wants at that given point in time.  No I'm not trying to start a fight.  I ramble when I'm tiered.  Going to bed before I stick my foot in my mouth.


----------



## RoqsWolf (May 15, 2010)

Good art X3, but it should be in Pallette town (Just to keep things organized.)  Don't worry, you ain't in trouble or anything like that.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 15, 2010)

shadowchaser said:


> also I put this in here at the request of other members who wanted to see my work as I did not promote the work for sale, trade, or commission I did not break any rules I'm aware of.  As this area is an open discussion area by the textbook definition of that phrase it is open for any discussion that the general community wants at that given point in time.  No I'm not trying to start a fight.  I ramble when I'm tiered.  Going to bed before I stick my foot in my mouth.



Furry Fandom discussion is directly about the furry fandom and not the things surrouding it like art, fursuiting, conventioning and /cake/.


----------



## ArielMT (May 15, 2010)

shadowchaser said:


> also I put this in here at the request of other members who wanted to see my work as I did not promote the work for sale, trade, or commission I did not break any rules I'm aware of.  As this area is an open discussion area by the textbook definition of that phrase it is open for any discussion that the general community wants at that given point in time.  No I'm not trying to start a fight.  I ramble when I'm tiered.  Going to bed before I stick my foot in my mouth.



The Den is mainly for fandom discussion, not for art discussion.  It's also not for art dumping, which is what I thought this was for a moment, and for which the main FA is perfectly suited.  Also, thread moved.


----------



## bigchowdog (May 15, 2010)

Oh wow.  You have epic color scheme. I love.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> The Den is mainly for fandom discussion, not for art discussion.  It's also not for art dumping, which is what I thought this was for a moment, and for which the main FA is perfectly suited.  Also, thread moved.


I do understand that and thank you for moving this for me.  I'm not always the most co operative when half asleep and for that I give my apologies.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

bigchowdog said:


> Oh wow.  You have epic color scheme. I love.


Why thank you.  I think that is one of the best compliments I have ever gotten.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

delete


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

Hm... I think you should link to more of your adult works.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

lol most of my adult works are not on line.  Most of them have been private commissions.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

ahh rats.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

The linked one was actually inspired by a chinchilla I use to have.  I was watching her roll around in the sand and thought "why don't people do more chinchillas.  And viola!


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

Hm.. Alright.


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

delete


----------



## shadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

delete


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 17, 2010)

wtf?


----------



## ArielMT (May 17, 2010)

I don't know.  I was off reading my mail when the world ended, apparently.  *confused shrug*


----------



## Smelge (May 17, 2010)

Someone backseat modded or something and she threw a hissy fit because apparentlky someone was messaging her with threats and her personal details or something.

So she ragequit but apparently didn't bother reporting the offending stuff.


----------

